# One White, One bluebar homers at San Jose Shelter



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

There are two homing pigeons at the San Jose Animal Shelter in need of forever homes. I did a welfare check on them yesterday and both appear stable. They are in good flesh and their droppings look normal.

The bluebar has a broken wing, per the shelter vet. The white hadn't yet been examined by a vet but appeared it might have a broken wing, too. The bluebar is an AU banded '04 bird, probably a hen judging by her smallish size and the pink/orange plastic band on her left leg. Her owner was contacted and doesn't want her back.

The other bird is not banded and has deformed feet, though it can walk and stand fairly normally (it's not splay-legged). It's all white and very dirty--could definitely use some TLC. 

My loft and aviary are overflowing and I simply can't take in any more pigeons. Hopefully someone out there can make room for one or two more. The bluebar in particular would make a nice companion for a flightless rescued pigeon in need of a friend.

The San Jose Animal Shelter is located at 2750 Monterey Road, San Jose, CA 95111

-Cathy


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Update*

These birds are now in foster care with MickaCoo Pigeon & Dove Rescue but, as always, MickaCoo is overfull and needs adopters!

Please contact Elizabeth at [email protected] if you're interested.

Thanks!


----------

